# Comment Connaitre sa version EFI



## CorbeilleNews (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne trouve pas comment connaitre la version EFI d'un MAC sous Snow Leopard

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## marvel63 (13 Octobre 2009)

c'est ici que ça se passe : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1237?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## CorbeilleNews (13 Octobre 2009)

Merci, je pouvais chercher longtemps, je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait une correspondance entre SMC et EFI. Mais c'est quoi la différence entre les deux ?

Merci


----------



## marvel63 (13 Octobre 2009)

L'EFI, c'est comme le BIOS si cela te parle (en plus perfectionné), c'est un logiciel intermédiaire entre l'Operating System (ex : OSX, Vista) et les pilotes matériels de ta machine (firmwares). L'EFI couvre donc tout le matériel de ta bécane. 

Le SMC, spécifique à Apple, est un composant matériel dédié servant uniquement à la gestion des éléments liés à l'alimentation (électrique , pas la nourriture ). Il traite entre autres la batterie, les ventilateurs, le retro eclairage....

Marvel


----------



## CorbeilleNews (13 Octobre 2009)

Ok, merci pour ces infos, je pensais que c'était comme sur les PC : le BIOS (EFI dans le cas d'un MAC) qui gérait les ventilos et autres hardwares dans le même genre.

Merci pour cet éclairage.

Entre temps j'ai pu lire que les PC commençaient a utiliser l'EFI.


----------



## mac2luxe (15 Octobre 2009)

je cherche comment trouver la version de l'EFI de mon MBP, je suis allé voir le lien plus haut, mais j'avoue que je ne comprend pas comment trouver l'infos ? 

Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP52.008E.B05
Version SMC (système) : 1.42f4

si quelqu'un peu m'aider, thanks


----------



## marvel63 (15 Octobre 2009)

Dis-nous ce qui s'affiche (version de la ROM de démarrage, version SMC) quand tu fais les manips suivantes :
*"Vérification de la version du programme interne SMC ou de la ROM de démarrage de lEFI*



À partir du menu Apple, sélectionnez *À propos de ce Mac*.
Cliquez sur le bouton *Plus d'infos...*.
Sous l'en-tête *Contenu*, sélectionnez *Matériel*."


----------



## mac2luxe (15 Octobre 2009)

marvel63 a dit:


> Dis-nous ce qui s'affiche (version de la ROM de démarrage, version SMC) quand tu fais les manips suivantes :
> *"Vérification de la version du programme interne SMC ou de la ROM de démarrage de lEFI*
> 
> 
> ...



merci Marvel,
regarde je t'ai mis ces 2 infos dans mon premier message 

Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP52.008E.B05
Version SMC (système) : 1.42f4


----------



## CorbeilleNews (15 Octobre 2009)

mac2luxe on ne va tout te faire non plus ...

Tu as l'info SMC de ton ordi, à partir de là sur le site tu as la correspondance. 

Merci Marvel63


----------



## marvel63 (15 Octobre 2009)

mac2luxe a dit:


> merci Marvel,
> regarde je t'ai mis ces 2 infos dans mon premier message



oups j'avais pas vu

Bon j'avoue que quand j'ai vu que tu ne trouvais pas l'info EFI tout seul j'ai pensé que... tu étais un boulet 

Et effectivement, en regardant sur le site Apple, on ne trouve pas ni ta ROM ni ton SMC 

Laisse moi 10mn je mène l'enquête

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

info pas facile à trouver.
Tu es en 1.7.

Source :
http://forums.mactalk.com.au/24/74318-macbook-pro-ssd.html

et le lien Apple nous donnais un indice :
"*Mises à jour du programme interne disponibles *

  La liste suivante indique les mises à jour les plus récentes du programme interne pour les Mac à processeur Intel.  
*Remarque* : dans certains cas Informations Système, spécifie des versions plus récentes du programme interne. Si cest le cas, votre ordinateur na pas besoin dautres mises à jour."


Signé : inspecteur Marvel.


----------



## mac2luxe (17 Octobre 2009)

merci pour ton enquête Marvel


----------

